# I know it didn't heal itself



## Mrslow55 (Sep 23, 2010)

Not that it's a big deal, but I didn't want it to go unrecognized, I'd like to thank whomever fixed the need to double click on the "back" arrow of the forum browser. One of the computers I browse the forum with is slower than AP digestion and not having to guess whether it was me or the computer that was stuck on stupid helps a lot. Now I know it's me.  
Rick


----------



## martyn111 (Sep 24, 2010)

Still having to double click the back button here


----------



## gold4mike (Sep 28, 2010)

Rather than hitting the back button I use the clickable words at the top of the page.

For instance, on this page, at the top left you see Board index < MISCELLANEOUS < Bar & Grill

If you want to keep reading in Bar & Grill - simply click Bar & Grill and you'll see the threads again, but this one will show as read

To go to the next Category under MISCELLANEOUS - simply click MISCELLANEOUS and you'll get the category listing

To see the entire Board Index - click Board Index and you'll see the whole board again

If you keep using the back button you'll find that the thread you just read still shows as unread.


----------



## dtectr (Sep 28, 2010)

martyn111 said:


> Still having to double click the back button here


 which browser are you using? and version?


----------



## martyn111 (Sep 28, 2010)

dtectr, I am using Internet explorer, version ?????
Are you suggesting that using a different browser could possibly sort the problem out?
I'm pretty good with a screw driver taking these computers apart but working out how they work, thats a whole new subject to me.


----------



## jimdoc (Sep 28, 2010)

On my Ubuntu computers I have to hit reload to clear the post as read after I go back.On my windows machine I don't have to do that.

Jim


----------



## martyn111 (Oct 4, 2010)

By some minor miracle, or alternatively the result of someone tinkering with the inner workings of the forum or hosting, the double click to return to last page problem appears to have dissappeared, for me at least.
Thanks to whoever it was that tinkered


----------

